# Actuator install help



## blackmax02 (Aug 27, 2012)

I took my 4wd actuator out and hooked power to it and it worked. How do i install it back in correctly?


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

U should just b able to turn the lil block on the end. If I remember correct their is a certain way it has to be turned if it is was in 4x4 or 2x4 when u took it out. U just have to remember how u took it out.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Reach in the diff and make sure that collar is pulled to the rear. That's 2 wheel drive. Then rotate the block on the actuator so the pin is at the bottom and most of the block is above it. Then reinstall the actuator. 

----that is all---


----------



## preppypyro (Mar 20, 2013)

2010Bruterider said:


> Reach in the diff and make sure that collar is pulled to the rear. That's 2 wheel drive. Then rotate the block on the actuator so the pin is at the bottom and most of the block is above it. Then reinstall the actuator.
> 
> ----that is all---


Im just double checking, are you positive the collar in the diff, when pulled toward the rear of the quad, is in 2 wheel drive?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i think he meant the rear of diff ,that would be forward on the bike, as far as pin location on the actuator, i forget as i do not mess with them anymore, how long has it been since you have had to work on yours 2010 br, ha ha


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Your right rick, I haven't had to mess with it since you installed the Rmax manual conversion! Lol. I was trying to remember from when the kawi junk crapped out on me. I know I put the thing on one time with the little block hanging down and 4x4 wouldn't work. I took the actuator off and just rotated the block so it was above the pin and it did work. For like 2 wks. Then it crapped out again. Dang you Kawasaki! Rmax manual conversion solved all that BS. 

----that is all---


----------



## blackmax02 (Aug 27, 2012)

I had a buddy show me. Thanks guys. I unhooked my belt actuator and pluged my diff actuator on the plug for the belt actuator and turned the key on and off and the actuator spun around to the reset position so it slid right in to my diff


----------



## opcruzer (Sep 1, 2011)

That is very interesting how you got the actuator reset. I would have never guessed that would work. I am fighting the same deal myself and I think I am ready to order the rmax kit.


----------



## Rgath (May 28, 2020)

do you guys know how to get the pin out of the collar on the actuator so that it can be re used? Maybe I should make a new post


----------

